# you know you are the man when...



## Kim Chee (Jun 1, 2012)

OK guys, you know you can sometimes be found doing something that mainstream culture deems less than masculine, lets hear about those times. And ladies, why are we doing your shit?


----------



## Kim Chee (Jun 1, 2012)

I am THE MAN when I walk into the kitchen to make a meal and the woman is only there to tell me where the ingredients are.


----------



## Floater (Jun 1, 2012)

You know you're the man when you walked out of the drug store with more than one bag or tampons....(goodjob)


----------



## Floater (Jun 1, 2012)

You know you're the man when you do the laundry and it doesn't stay in the washer for a week.


----------



## smellsea (Jun 1, 2012)

why did my ex like to wear my mini skirt? why did he pack if for 6 months and wear it more then me? i don't know. but it sure was sexy.


----------



## Pheonix (Jun 1, 2012)

I wore a skirt once and when I came out of the bathroom and asked my friends how I looked they told me " Your balls are hanging out the slit is suppose to be on the side not the front" Now that's MANLY.


----------



## smellsea (Jun 1, 2012)

okay. fly two girls, one cup. with your boyfriend. if any one says anything, have him beat the crap out of them - in the mini skirt! entertainment for hours! fuck, i love portland.


----------



## dolittle (Jun 1, 2012)

U da Man when you're having so much fun with the brand new washing machine, you won't let you're wife use it.


----------

